# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do you feel this when falling asleep?

## IZ

Hello, anyone hear experience strange distorted feelings when falling asleep. Its hard to explain. There are too many strange feelings I can't get a hold of. But I'll try to describe a few.

An easy one: Hearing voices and sounds. Usually the same sounds and voices heard during that day.

A strange one: And hard to describe, like seeing strange objects in a sorrounding void standing still then suddenly starts rotating really fast, like spinning but not horizontaly but verticaly out of control. Including your own self being pulled by this extreme spinning.

Another strange feeling: Zooming extremly fast, like back and forth non stop, Its like your in a void but you can feel yourself zooming back and foward, foward and back in extreme speeds.

A freaky one: Enlarged or tiny feeling of perception, Like strange objects that are HUGE comprared to microscoping ones. Its a weird feeling, Best way to describe it is like imagine an elephant the size of an ant, and an ant the size of an elephant. Now put that into objects you know or your own body size. Like if your perception on size is distorted.

There are more that I feel in stages when falling asleep. That I dont know how to put in words. Anyone else experience weird feelings while falling asleep?

----------


## rockinred

These are all completely normal things that your body does when your falling asleep. When I'm on the verge of sleep I will feel random emotions and I'll feel like I'm somewhere else. For example, last night I was lying  there peacefully and  all of a sudden I was nervous to go out on stage and for a second I actually believed I was in a play. It was soo weird!!!!

----------


## shotbirds

i get that too, no worries

----------


## nzguy

Yeah, I get those too.

My favourite though has got to be the 'falling out of a tree syndrome' (I keep forgetting the name). Totally random, but it just adds a little excitement to an otherwise boring night  :smiley:

----------


## Reborn

Pretty much every night I get the size distortion feeling. I'll feel like I am HUGE compared to everything else in my room. It's quite fun actually.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

it's always there whether you notice it or not, they're hyonagogic hallucinations and it happens to everyone

----------


## Forsaken

Going to sleep is very sudden and uninteresting for me, either 100&#37; awake or asleep, no fuzzy line, no hallucinations, no funny feelings, no fun. When I try WILD, I just keep noticing after the fact that I'd lost consciousness for a moment each time I come back awake. I just continue experiencing reawakening from these bursts of unconsciousness for a minute or so, then I'm simply asleep for the night.  ::?: 

It's interesting when I try focusing intently on a continuous sound while going to sleep or attempting WILD, each time I come back awake, I have the memory of the sound having stopped for a moment.

----------

